# It occurred to me yesterday........



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

.......that if anyone else was out spending money the way I have been for the past 2 months, their children would have them declared incompetent and take over their finances.  Mine, though, want me to spend my money and enjoy it in the short time I have left.  When I think about it I just groan and think how long it took me to save it up.  But don't I have wonderful children.  First they were going to take me in when the doctor wanted me to quit work.  Now, they want me to spend all my own money having fun, which is admittedly somewhat different in the condition I'm in.  

The disease, according to my last heart cath, is getting worse.  I would hope for 3 more years.  That's a maybe/maybe not.  But I can hope.

I do want to thank all my true friends on USMB for all your support, prayers, and encouragement.  

   [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=36934]American_Jihad[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=11210]Big B[/MENTION]lak Dog
   [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=44368]Chuckt[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=34478]Clementine[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=23991]daveman[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=36091]Desperado[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=19848]Dr.House[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=11855]driveby[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=36739]Duped[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=5035]GHook93[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=32813]JimBowie1958[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=22477]Jos[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=26616]kaz[/MENTION] 
koshergrl 
   [MENTION=20024]kwc57[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=19862]Liability[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=21942]LuckyDan[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=39653]OKTexas[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=23516]Papageorgio[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=24036]R.C. Christian[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=20811]Si modo[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=18909]thanatos144[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=19484]The T[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=30094]Warrior102[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION] 

This is not an inclusive list by any stretch.  I have made so many wonderful online friends here and at the forum from whence many of us came.  If your name isn't on the list, feel free to add yourself, this was just the best I could do with time and resources.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 21, 2014)

Jesus Christ - sounds like you are laying down for the final count...  You're not dealing with this properly.  I have a heart condition that I've had now for quite a while.  I may live for 5 more minutes or maybe 5 years.  Who the hell can tell about things like this?  Enjoy life for what it is.  Live each day like it's your last.  Don't sound so defeated.  I can't tell you for sure how much more time I have on Mother Earth but I can tell you that for the most part I have enjoyed every minute of it, have lived a wonderful life full of adventure and surprises and if I died today I would have no regrets.  I don't dwell on it.  When it's my time to check out, either I will know or somebody will tell me.  Until then, why worry about it.  Don't be so quick to say good bye.  You'll be around longer than you think.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2014)

I think about you all the time, Sunshine.  My thoughts are always that you may live long into your golden years and know that people do care deeply about you and about what happens to you. 

 I've admired your courage - your even stating you were thankful for the disease - because of what it has taught you.  I do not know many who would be willing to say such a thing but you did.  Youre strong enough and have enough faith to beat this disease - that is what I believe about you.  You're a fighter.  I know all of us here will continue to pray for your success.    You are loved, Sunshine. 

 - Jeri


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 21, 2014)

I have an ascending aortic aneurism. (5.6cm)
I have to go every 6 months to get scanned to be 100% sure it has not changed.
Everytime I go...it may be the time I have to fly to Cleveland and get a replacement valve.
At the same time - there is that chance everyday that it could just "pop"...and before I hit the ground - I am gone.
  Live, love and laugh


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> .......that if anyone else was out spending money the way I have been for the past 2 months, their children would have them declared incompetent and take over their finances.  Mine, though, want me to spend my money and enjoy it in the short time I have left.  When I think about it I just groan and think how long it took me to save it up.  But don't I have wonderful children.  First they were going to take me in when the doctor wanted me to quit work.  Now, they want me to spend all my own money having fun, which is admittedly somewhat different in the condition I'm in.
> 
> The disease, according to my last heart cath, is getting worse.  I would hope for 3 more years.  That's a maybe/maybe not.  But I can hope.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry hon my prayers are with you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2014)

Study Sunshine's list of names, and you will see the strangest coupling of oddities and types.  And so is life itself, not just one particular form, manner, or pathway.  Human nature can triumph over differences.

Many of us who post on the Board suffer from ailments, some life or  threatening or limiting or interfering.  Such is the nature of life, and you younger and healthier posters will discover this some day.

I say we look forward to life, not backward which only mortgages our future, and live fully the time we have left.

Sunshine, good on you.  Live hard, live full, live fun.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have an ascending aortic aneurism. (5.6cm)
> I have to go every 6 months to get scanned to be 100% sure it has not changed.
> Everytime I go...it may be the time I have to fly to Cleveland and get a replacement valve.
> At the same time - there is that chance everyday that it could just "pop"...and before I hit the ground - I am gone.
> *Live, love and laugh *



 [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]

I agree.  I live for the kids and grandson.  I try to do things that will make me memorable to the grandson, while at the same time I grieve because it is I who will ultimately teach him about death and loss.   At least I'm one generation removed.  It was my children's father who taught them that lesson, and they live life to the fullest each day.  Life is the ultimate irony, isn't it.  

I knew you had some medical problems, but didn't know what.  I will keep you in my prayers.  We've been internet friends for a long time.  I want things to go well for you.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > .......that if anyone else was out spending money the way I have been for the past 2 months, their children would have them declared incompetent and take over their finances.  Mine, though, want me to spend my money and enjoy it in the short time I have left.  When I think about it I just groan and think how long it took me to save it up.  But don't I have wonderful children.  First they were going to take me in when the doctor wanted me to quit work.  Now, they want me to spend all my own money having fun, which is admittedly somewhat different in the condition I'm in.
> ...



Thanks, HG.  I don't recall if we were on the other forum together, but I feel like I've known you for a very long time.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Study Sunshine's list of names, and you will see the strangest coupling of oddities and types.  And so is life itself, not just one particular form, manner, or pathway.  Human nature can triumph over differences.
> *
> Many of us who post on the Board suffer from ailments*, some life or  threatening or limiting or interfering.  Such is the nature of life, and you younger and healthier posters will discover this some day.
> 
> ...




In reality, this is why many of us are on here.  Because we can't do much else.  Thanks, JS.  I agree with the live hard part.  But the cat almost died when I left her at my daughter's.  Daughter had to take her to the vet because she was grieving herself to death.  I have a neighbor who has asked for her, but she may have to be put down when I pass.  She's 8 this year.  I've had her since she was 5 weeks.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 21, 2014)

You have my prayers my friend


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 21, 2014)

You are in my prayers and have been [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] Do what you like and don't worry what others say or think. And miracles happen. I was supposed to go to my sisters in Maryland today to visit for the last time. Last January she had a complete physical and got a clean bill of health. In May she went to the emergency room and they discovered cancer in her Superior Vena Cava, her lung and liver. They gave her a year then. Since then it has spread to her brain. I am not going today because the dosage of morphine is so heavy she is totally out of it and she would not be aware or remember me being there. I talked with my nephew and we agreed that I will not go until the end. Which they say is 2 months or less. As long as it's fine with my nephew I could care less what others think. I want to remember her the way she was on my last visit. So be yourself, do what you think is right and remember there are those of us who have always stood by you. God bless!


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> You have my prayers my friend



Thanks, Avatar!


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> You are in my prayers and have been [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] Do what you like and don't worry what others say or think. And miracles happen. I was supposed to go to my sisters in Maryland today to visit for the last time. Last January she had a complete physical and got a clean bill of health. In May she went to the emergency room and they discovered cancer in her Superior Vena Cava, her lung and liver. They gave her a year then. Since then it has spread to her brain. I am not going today because the dosage of morphine is so heavy she is totally out of it and she would not be aware or remember me being there. I talked with my nephew and we agreed that I will not go until the end. Which they say is 2 months or less. As long as it's fine with my nephew I could care less what others think. I want to remember her the way she was on my last visit. So be yourself, do what you think is right and remember there are those of us who have always stood by you. God bless!



Thanks, BR, I will pray for you as well.


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> This is not an inclusive list by any stretch.  I have made so many wonderful online friends here and at the forum from whence many of us came.  If your name isn't on the list, feel free to add yourself, this was just the best I could do with time and resources.



I'm glad to hear you're making the most of the time you have.  The years go by and we all get closer to the last day, we just don't know when it is.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## driveby (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> .......that if anyone else was out spending money the way I have been for the past 2 months, their children would have them declared incompetent and take over their finances.  Mine, though, want me to spend my money and enjoy it in the short time I have left.  When I think about it I just groan and think how long it took me to save it up.  But don't I have wonderful children.  First they were going to take me in when the doctor wanted me to quit work.  Now, they want me to spend all my own money having fun, which is admittedly somewhat different in the condition I'm in.
> 
> The disease, according to my last heart cath, is getting worse.  I would hope for 3 more years.  That's a maybe/maybe not.  But I can hope.
> 
> ...





My thoughts and prayers go out to you, you're one of the good ones for sure. So please do us all a favor and stick around for a while....


----------



## Clementine (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine, you have been like sunshine around here.    Don't give up yet, there is still life to be lived.   Your children are amazing, but being raised by you, of course they would be.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Study Sunshine's list of names, and you will see the strangest coupling of oddities and types.  And so is life itself, not just one particular form, manner, or pathway.  Human nature can triumph over differences.
> ...



You may be surprised, but perhaps the cat will acknowledge and accept that while the warm lap has gone, the heart is still warm and welcoming, and she will move on to the next warm lap.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> You are in my prayers and have been [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] Do what you like and don't worry what others say or think. And miracles happen. I was supposed to go to my sisters in Maryland today to visit for the last time. Last January she had a complete physical and got a clean bill of health. In May she went to the emergency room and they discovered cancer in her Superior Vena Cava, her lung and liver. They gave her a year then. Since then it has spread to her brain. I am not going today because the dosage of morphine is so heavy she is totally out of it and she would not be aware or remember me being there. I talked with my nephew and we agreed that I will not go until the end. Which they say is 2 months or less. As long as it's fine with my nephew I could care less what others think. I want to remember her the way she was on my last visit. So be yourself, do what you think is right and remember there are those of us who have always stood by you. God bless!



I remember how heart wrenching it was when my brother died.  Seeing him in that bed, not much more than a meat puppet, that was horrible.  They had shaved his head and he had little more than a dish towel for modesty.  The prognosis left us little choice, really.  I hope I drop in my tracks and no one finds me until it's too late.  I'd hate to put my family through the hell of deciding whether to "unplug" me, or not.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2014)

There's a local business, run by a Christian family.  They always post uplifting things on their sign.  This week, the sign reads: "You are never as old as you will be."
I like it.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 21, 2014)

I understand. 


Live every day you have. Enjoy every moment. Fill the bucket list with everything. 

It is not about the length of the life.... it is about the lifetime lived!!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Study Sunshine's list of names, and you will see the strangest coupling of oddities and types.  And so is life itself, not just one particular form, manner, or pathway.  Human nature can triumph over differences.
> ...



That's a tough one.  Try having you, your daughter, and cat  together for several days, and see how that goes.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 21, 2014)

Live hard, die strong


----------



## Zander (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunny- Make a list - and start checking things off!!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm glad you honored me by placing me on your list. Some say that friends made on the internet are just illusions and can't truly be friends..well, they're full of shit. 

I honestly do care about you and always wish and pray for your happiness...

Yup, spend the money, you earned it, it's yours and hey, I could do with a few bucks...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine Video's ...I'll start

[ame=http://youtu.be/rc2jsjnt-HY]You are my Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Then I'll continue...

[ame=http://youtu.be/cWst-r26whI]Stevie Wonder - You Are The Sunshine Of My Life.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Then, I'll consider that 3's a charm..

[ame=http://youtu.be/kRdtKUWn_wI]Beatles- Good Day Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > You are in my prayers and have been [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] Do what you like and don't worry what others say or think. And miracles happen. I was supposed to go to my sisters in Maryland today to visit for the last time. Last January she had a complete physical and got a clean bill of health. In May she went to the emergency room and they discovered cancer in her Superior Vena Cava, her lung and liver. They gave her a year then. Since then it has spread to her brain. I am not going today because the dosage of morphine is so heavy she is totally out of it and she would not be aware or remember me being there. I talked with my nephew and we agreed that I will not go until the end. Which they say is 2 months or less. As long as it's fine with my nephew I could care less what others think. I want to remember her the way she was on my last visit. So be yourself, do what you think is right and remember there are those of us who have always stood by you. God bless!
> ...



If I had cancer, I would be in pain and feel like hell.  At the very height of this disease, I never really felt bad.  I just couldn't maintain my consciousness.  I've lost weight, the medicine has made a lot of my wrinkles go away AND made my cheeks and lips red because of the increase in vasoconstriction it causes.  Fortunately, most with this don't linger, they just fall over. If I can refrain from ruining my hair color again, maybe that will all work for me.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, I just like this song..

Trying to walking on Sunshine would be like trying to walk on a crocodile..not recommended (Yet humorous when attempted)



[ame=http://youtu.be/iPUmE-tne5U]Katrina & The Waves - Walking On Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine, don't be pessimistic. There are a great many people who have confounded their doctors and lived much longer than they were 'supposed' to.

Medical science advances faster and faster every year, so your ailment may be healed. 

But be confident and know deep in your heart that we are not made for this Earth, for this life, but the next one.

No one dies; we just get promoted to the life we were truly intended for from the moment God spoke and the universe exploded into existence.

None of us should be presumptive regarding God's judgment of us, but I have the firm impression you have a great many loved ones, honor, and riches waiting for you when you get that promotion.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybeke7_d1zE]JOHN DENVER Sunshine on my shoulders with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> JOHN DENVER Sunshine on my shoulders with lyrics - YouTube



Missed it by  that much...


----------



## Intense (Feb 21, 2014)

My prayers are with you too, Sunshine. Make the most of what you have. Don't measure in dollars and cents. Use sense. Quality time, with those that matter most. One Day at a time.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Okay.. this was before my time...

[ame=http://youtu.be/XOYx5e9Zbpk]Paul Whiteman, Bing Crosby "Sunshine" (1928) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2014)

You can never have enough Sunshine..

(unless you live in California and the lakes are dry..)


[ame=http://youtu.be/tubn2WYbAD8]Dottie West: Country Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJAPyEl7wgo]Gale Garnett - "We'll Sing In The Sunshine" 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## norwegen (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


Maybe I missed it in this thread, Sunshine, but what ails you?


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Study Sunshine's list of names, and you will see the strangest coupling of oddities and types.  And so is life itself, not just one particular form, manner, or pathway.  Human nature can triumph over differences.
> ...





norwegen said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Pulmonary hypertension.  It is treatable to varying degrees, but not curable.  It progresses even with treatment.  Mine backed off for a couple of years, but is now getting worse.  Vandy would never change my personal prognosis to longer that 3 - 5  years.  This is year 3.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaCCG7QkM_c]Sunshine Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PoWMRkorew]Pocket full of sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## norwegen (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Oh, sorry to hear.  Just as I was getting more familiar with you.

 No doubt, though, you and yours will make your remaining days worthwhile.  As, I trust, you will make mine richer.

 God bless.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 21, 2014)

I hope for you Sunshine that your life is like a movie, that you spend all your money and then live to be a hundred.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 21, 2014)

WillowTree said:


> I hope for you Sunshine that your life is like a movie, that you spend all your money and then live to be a hundred.


[

damn woman...where you been????  its good to see you


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I hope for you Sunshine that your life is like a movie, that you spend all your money and then live to be a hundred.
> ...



I took some time off. It's good to be back. Some good times here at usmb!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 21, 2014)

WillowTree said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



well... welcome back!!!!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2014)

To be young again ...

[ame=http://youtu.be/RhzF2K2b7Xo]Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

WillowTree said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Glad to see you back and posting.


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 21, 2014)

3 years?!! Here's to 15-20 more years!!!! Heck with that nonsense Sunshine! You're gonna live damnit.....

No more talk about dying in here, it's all about LIVING!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> 3 years?!! Here's to 15-20 more years!!!! Heck with that nonsense Sunshine! You're gonna live damnit.....
> 
> No more talk about dying in here, it's all about LIVING!



DAMN RIGHT!!!! 

I plan to be posting here for quite a few years to come. And I want Sunshine to be here to post with.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

Well these days instant gratification isn't soon enough.  I had to go ahead and have some of the chocolate gravy I made for breakfast.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Well these days instant gratification isn't soon enough.  I had to go ahead and have some of the chocolate gravy I made for breakfast.



lol

instant gratification is NEVER fast enough!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Well these days instant gratification isn't soon enough.  I had to go ahead and have some of the chocolate gravy I made for breakfast.



Chocolate gravy?? Do you need chocolate rain to make that??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6dUCOS1bM0]Chocolate Rain by Chad Vader - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 21, 2014)

14 times in the cath lab for me and once for the bypass...I know how I'll go just not when. But I will fight it tooth and nail to make sure I live long enough to carry out Mrs O's final wishes....


----------



## Jughead (Feb 21, 2014)

My prayers are with you Sunshine. 3 years is just a number out of a hat, it means nothing. There is only one super power who decides how long we get to stay here. As long as he decides you can stay, then you can stay. I'll bet he's planned on more than 3 years for you. Just live your life to the fullest.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 21, 2014)

none of us really know when will die 

so the best policy is to continue to keep busy living 

everyday not lived like it is your last day on Earth 

is a day wasted 

you are in our prayers 

if you ever need to talk 

as you know feel free to PM me


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> none of us really know when will die
> 
> so the best policy is to continue to keep busy living
> 
> ...



Well, my hairdresser wanted to try getting the mess I put in my hair out by just using color.  The result if it failed would be having to strip it.  My being the most likely to end up in a casket of anyone in the salon, I jus told her to strip it now and recolor it because instant gratification isn't soon enough and the funeral home hairdresser won't fix bad color.  She honored my wish.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Jesus Christ - sounds like you are laying down for the final count...  You're not dealing with this properly.  I have a heart condition that I've had now for quite a while.  I may live for 5 more minutes or maybe 5 years.  Who the hell can tell about things like this?  Enjoy life for what it is.  Live each day like it's your last.  Don't sound so defeated.  I can't tell you for sure how much more time I have on Mother Earth but I can tell you that for the most part I have enjoyed every minute of it, have lived a wonderful life full of adventure and surprises and if I died today I would have no regrets.  I don't dwell on it.  When it's my time to check out, either I will know or somebody will tell me.  Until then, why worry about it.  Don't be so quick to say good bye.  You'll be around longer than you think.



It is up to each of us to deal with our own mortality as we see fit.  I have worked in the medical field for 25 years.  Those of us who have done thus do not usually have the luxury of denial.  There is a study that shows we accept less treatment than non medical people.  That is because we know reality.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 22, 2014)

Jughead said:


> My prayers are with you Sunshine. 3 years is just a number out of a hat, it means nothing. There is only one super power who decides how long we get to stay here. As long as he decides you can stay, then you can stay. I'll bet he's planned on more than 3 years for you. Just live your life to the fullest.


Amen, Jugs.  The Lord God is in control.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I think the problem was the other cat in their house.  Mine wanted to bump noses like she does with the ones that come to our screen, but her cat would have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Good Morning/afternoon Sunshine...

[ame=http://youtu.be/V2sKH8yjVsM]Sunshine lollipops and rainbows - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 22, 2014)

I spent all monies for inheritance down to my great grand kids.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I spent all monies for inheritance down to my great grand kids.



You are far better than most Dems then...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > You are in my prayers and have been [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] Do what you like and don't worry what others say or think. And miracles happen. I was supposed to go to my sisters in Maryland today to visit for the last time. Last January she had a complete physical and got a clean bill of health. In May she went to the emergency room and they discovered cancer in her Superior Vena Cava, her lung and liver. They gave her a year then. Since then it has spread to her brain. I am not going today because the dosage of morphine is so heavy she is totally out of it and she would not be aware or remember me being there. I talked with my nephew and we agreed that I will not go until the end. Which they say is 2 months or less. As long as it's fine with my nephew I could care less what others think. I want to remember her the way she was on my last visit. So be yourself, do what you think is right and remember there are those of us who have always stood by you. God bless!
> ...



Thank you Sunshine. We didn't get the 2 months after all. My sister died this morning.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



I'm sorry for your loss, BR.  When they are suffering, we tend to think death will be a relief, but it is still just as bad for those left.  We are never ready to let go.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > none of us really know when will die
> ...



i have overcome problems like that 

i too have planned ahead 

i go to the oven long before others see me


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sunshine, I hereby give you permission to believe you'll live however the hell long you want.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 23, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Not a bad idea at all!~


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 23, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Well these days instant gratification isn't soon enough.  I had to go ahead and have some of the chocolate gravy I made for breakfast.
> ...



LOL.  Just a lot of other stuff!


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 23, 2014)

I rather like the song  Walking on Sunshine.  That seems to happen around here a lot!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 23, 2014)

[MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]

so it appears the MIL's lungs are now shot and will not recover.... and will have to go onto O2 24/7. She is never above 95 and usually dips well below 90.....

any suggestions on portable concentrators?


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]
> 
> so it appears the MIL's lungs are now shot and will not recover.... and will have to go onto O2 24/7. She is never above 95 and usually dips well below 90.....
> 
> any suggestions on portable concentrators?



There are some very small concentrators no larger than a thermos. The problem you have presented is one I, myself, will have to deal with. Unfortunately the disease I have is not in my area of practice. You, or she, needs to press her oxygen company to get her one of the very small ones. They will stick you with those large things if they can. The large ones are in stock and they rent them, so it is in their interest to rent what they have instead of getting more. I had several patients in the VA who had them, but I never know the brand. They got theirs through the VA. And I have forgetter names of the patients even though I can see their faces very clearly in my mind. 

I saw a woman on the elevator of the hospital where I get my labs done and she had one of the small ones with a strap. You just throw it over your shoulder. I asked her the brand, but she didn't know and it wasn't on the outside of the sleeve. She said they tried to stick her with one of those big things too and she wouldn't have it. 

Here is a link to a small portable concentrator that comes with a way to carry it. 

http://www.vitalitymedical.com/invac...entrator.html?
utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=pro ducts&feed_special=google&gclid=CKyjyoX_4rwCFUdk7A odeA8A8g

If you go to that website you get a pop up from someone who works there who could likely answer your questions.

They wanted to put me on oxygen from day one. But my sats are OK as long as I'm up. I'm on it at night only, and the large concentrator is such a distraction that I keep it in another room with enough tubing to reach the bed in my room. I am usually happy if mine is 95 or above. At night it is more like 80 without the O2. But the time is quickly approaching when it will be 24/7. I saw a conversation on the PH association website. Woman says, 'I'm on 7 liters of oxygen and doing great.' I could only sit there and think, 'you are on 7 liters of oxygen, you are NOT doing great!' But that's just me. I'm hanging on to my ability to do things without that for as long as I can because that would bet two machines attached to my body. One is more than enough! 

More than you asked, sorry.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks! 



 

7 liters...is not doing great!!! holy shit! The Mil is on 2


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what I'm on at night, 2 liters.  Before I went on vacation, they did an overnight pulse oximetry to see if that was adequate and it is.  I do all my own care and don't have to have home health involved.  I've had the Hickman catheter since 2011 and never had an infection.  I think that type of care is really hard for a lay person to do for herself.  They always complement me on how good it looks when I go to the doctor.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sunday Sunshine...where's my horse.?

[ame=http://youtu.be/T7ZLEQ3MCZA]"All For The Love Of Sunshine" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> none of us really know when will die
> 
> so the best policy is to continue to keep busy living
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

Going to be on a new medicine fairly soon.  It's in the approval pathway as we speak.  Insurance pays for it, but it requires a lot gyrations to get it approved.  Research as to efficacy is sketchy.  No matter, not much left on my bucket list.  I still would like to go to Hawaii.  And I want to be able to live in my own home.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 21, 2014)

Are things like a lung transplant a possibility for your disease Sunshine?


----------

